# RandomTechGuy Might be in some trouble.



## RandomTechGuy (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello everyone, First post here.
I am a target team member of nearly 2 years. As you can probably tell by my username I work in electronics and have since I started. I have never really gotten into much trouble except for a couple NCNS way way back (latest one was roughly 6 months ago. Although ultimately that last one put me on a final that I had to sign off on. Today I came in for an 7am shift and upon finishing putting up ad I was called on radio by my store ETL-HR. I was asked to come down to the TL Office, Once I opened the door she greeted me and asked me to take a seat and close the door, she asked me this word for word “Are you familiar with policy on high demand items”? I was genuinely confused on what she was asking but I could sense that she was digging for information whilst beating around the bush. This wasn’t one of those situations where she brought me in, told me what I did, warn me & tell me what would happen if I kept doing it. I think the issue is that I’m a big collector of toys such as funko pops and hot wheels. There’s been a few times I have sifted through the stock room and U-Boats to see if there was anything good for me to purchase and take home. Another thing I did was around last week. My mother has an iPhone 7 and her birthday was coming up and I noticed a Clearanced Galaxy S20 on the electronics boat that was just sitting in there and I purchased it. The last thing she did is filled me in on how the items have to be on the floor for 15 minutes before I can purchase them. Is this something I can be terminated for? And also how big of a deal is it? Thanks in advance everyone!
(Edit) Nothing I ever took and purchased was street dated nor high dollar if that matters at all.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 5, 2021)

Purchasing an item directly from the electronics boat that has not been on the sales floor is a huge no-no.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes, you can be fired for this. And, yes, it is a big deal.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2021)

spot caught you.


----------



## MrT (Apr 5, 2021)

RandomTechGuy said:


> Hello everyone, First post here.
> I am a target team member of nearly 2 years. As you can probably tell by my username I work in electronics and have since I started. I have never really gotten into much trouble except for a couple NCNS way way back (latest one was roughly 6 months ago. Although ultimately that last one put me on a final that I had to sign off on. Today I came in for an 7am shift and upon finishing putting up ad I was called on radio by my store ETL-HR. I was asked to come down to the TL Office, Once I opened the door she greeted me and asked me to take a seat and close the door, she asked me this word for word “Are you familiar with policy on high demand items”? I was genuinely confused on what she was asking but I could sense that she was digging for information whilst beating around the bush. This wasn’t one of those situations where she brought me in, told me what I did, warn me & tell me what would happen if I kept doing it. I think the issue is that I’m a big collector of toys such as funko pops and hot wheels. There’s been a few times I have sifted through the stock room and U-Boats to see if there was anything good for me to purchase and take home. Another thing I did was around last week. My mother has an iPhone 7 and her birthday was coming up and I noticed a Clearanced Galaxy S20 on the electronics boat that was just sitting in there and I purchased it. The last thing she did is filled me in on how the items have to be on the floor for 15 minutes before I can purchase them. Is this something I can be terminated for? And also how big of a deal is it? Thanks in advance everyone!
> (Edit) Nothing I ever took and purchased was street dated nor high dollar if that matters at all.


Yes you could be terminated.  I had to have a conversation with a tm a few weeks ago over pop figures.  It sounds like they are giving you a break and letting you off with a warning.  It is a hot topic rn because of the whole trading cards problem so they are looking out for it.  Dont do it again and you should be ok. Dollar amount doesnt really matter.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 5, 2021)

We cannot use our position as team members to gain an advantage over guests for purchasing high demand items. Plain and simple, stated in the ™ handbook (as is the 15 min rule).

dollar value doesn’t matter. A $2 bottle of purell was considered very much high demand in April 2020


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 5, 2021)

I have seen many terminations for all the scenarios you mentioned.  All items must be in the PROPER location for 15 minutes before a TM can purchase while OFF the clock, no exceptions.  Item cannot be in the backroom/boat/reshop cart/wrong dept/wrong shelf/a clearance item must have been ticketed and on the clearance endcap.

Back in the day of pricing team there were many pricing peeps let go for  ‘saving‘ items to buy at the end of their shift.
Saddest instance:  a ten year TL fired for telling a family member a certain item was delivered on truck that day.

Target takes ‘guest first‘/no insider knowledge shared very seriously.

I take no chances - almost always shop at another nearby Target as a guest, I buy very little at my own store.  Usually only necessities like milk,cat food, dish soap - anything that can wait is purchased elsewhere.

possible after the ‘seek to understand conversation you’ve had the termination is still yet to come.
  Be nervous if you see your HR BP in the store - sometimes they are consulted before a Tm is terminated for a reason such as this.

Although there was that short run of exception for tm’s for once a week purchases of essentials like TP when there was a shortage.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 6, 2021)

Did you know the policy before she brought you in and asked if you knew it?  If not, then likely leadership realized there likely was a hole in your education and wanted to try and fix it before deciding to shove you out the door.  From now on, don't dig in the back for cool cars, don't buy stuff from the back or off the boat, don't give into temptation and put something in the wrong spot for after your shift, don't buddy up with another TM to put aside cool items for each other, and get a Starbucks drink and finish it before you shop after your shift.


----------



## Fix It (Apr 7, 2021)

I feel like this should have been common knowledge since you deal with high demand items on a regular basis. You got got, also pretty lucky you weren’t termed.


----------



## azure (Apr 7, 2021)

Did you have extras on the floor? Did you check yourself out on a register?


----------



## LK18 (Apr 20, 2021)

If it’s in the back could always just place an OPU on your phone real fast or what not, then you can’t get in trouble for holding items while still having it held for you.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 20, 2021)

Shopping on the clock, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## NotStan12 (May 8, 2021)

Had a coworker that took a video of PS5s in the lockup and posted them to his snap story. Didn't even last til the end of his shift before leadership found out


----------

